# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Anadrol 50

## Spegs21

Been on 100mg of this ED for a week and haven't noticed anything. Are these legit? I have those on the left. I noticed they are very similar to others I found on the forum, which appear to be legit, except the edges are not fully beveled and they are a lighter shade of green. Example on the right.

----------


## DanB

I would put a large sum of money that they fake, sorry mate

----------


## Spegs21

Unfortunately, I'm gonna have to agree with you at this point. I bought them direct from a Chinese manufacturer who offered no input when I emailed him. One of his re-shippers vouched for him but I think after ten days I should see results. They don't even taste like anything when I chew them up.

----------


## DanB

Yeah they look like piss poor attempt at a copy to be honest . . . .

Chinese sources, there some legit out there but they dodgy at best, stick to tried and tested in the future, its worth the extra few $$$$

----------

